# seeing my own face in my goggles???



## diowk (Feb 4, 2017)

I just picked up a pair of dragon nfx2 goggles for $60 second hand. I was super excited until I got home and noticed annoying reflections of the frame and my own face on the inside of both lenses when I am wearing the goggles. It is less obvious outside but still VERY annoying. Havent tried them on the hill yet but I am so confused. This is a highly rated top of the line goggle but haa reflections on the inside of the lens that my cheapo smith goggles dont??? whats the deal? I can actually see my own eye staring back at me when I wear them inside.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You're being a bit dramatic, this isn't uncommon. I notice my reflection at times in my Smith iox goggles. Once you're on the hill riding it'll me a non issue.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, not a big deal. Dont focus on it and it goes away. Its like having a bug splat on your windshield and focusing on it,you dont see the road.. Quit being all melodramatic and go use them... when I see my reflection I just say "whats up" and "have a good day"


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I just think, damn those are some sexy eyes. I'd do me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It a problem when your reflection starts telling you what to do....and you do it:surprise:.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

It's like a HDTV I can see all my pores n shit.


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

diowk said:


> I just picked up a pair of dragon nfx2 goggles for $60 second hand. I was super excited until I got home and noticed annoying reflections of the frame and my own face on the inside of both lenses when I am wearing the goggles. It is less obvious outside but still VERY annoying. Havent tried them on the hill yet but I am so confused. This is a highly rated top of the line goggle but haa reflections on the inside of the lens that my cheapo smith goggles dont??? whats the deal? I can actually see my own eye staring back at me when I wear them inside.


Could be wearing them inside out....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What's the frame color of you old and new goggle? White frames frames produce more reflections that black ones.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

I have the NFX2 in Blue Steel and have no idea of this reflection that you speak of.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Hilarious thread :rofl4: "Fuck, why do those eyes in my goggles keep staring at me?!" "Fuck off eyeballs!" :rofl4:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's a millennial thing. How else are you supposed to perfect your duck face if you can't see yourself constantly.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Your nose is always in your line of sight, but your brain ignores it....


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

pointblank said:


> I have the NFX2 in Blue Steel and have no idea of this reflection that you speak of.



White framed Danny Davis NFX2 here. I know not of this reflection you speak of...too much shiny lotion on your eyeballs?


----------

